# Vought SB2U Vindicator



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Wildcat (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2015)

Vought SB2U-1 Vindicator ca 1940. USS Saratoga


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2015)

Vought SB2U Vindicator was known as the Chesapeake in Royal Navy service

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2015)

USS CHARGER


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Wildcat (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice pic.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Vought SB2U Vindicator was known as the Chesapeake in Royal Navy service
> 
> View attachment 282047


VOUGHT CHESAPEAKE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2021)

WW2: TWO AIRCRAFT BEING REFUELLED ORIGINAL BRITISH AVIATION PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2021)

CHESAPEAKE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CHESAPEAKE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo French Plane of Marine 1940 Top !!! | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo French Plane of Marine 1940 Top !!! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





How French can you get??? Loading bombs with a pipe in your mouth....

V-156F-3 Export version for the French Navy, 40 built.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2021)

11 photos in Scrap Album 801 Skua & 811 Sqn FAA of Capt H Hayes DSC*RN Skua | eBay


WW2 Paperwork of Capt H Hayes DSC * RN 11 photos in Scrap Album 801 Skua & 811 Sqn FAA of Capt H Hayes DSC*RN Skua in action Norway 1940 plus 2 telegrams sent from Orkney tickets to Buckingham Palace to collect DSC in 1941 WW2 Paperwork of Capt H Hayes DSC * RN During WW2 this officer was...



www.ebay.com





Chesapeake

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2021)

WWII: CHESAPEAKE (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JUNE 1941 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: CHESAPEAKE (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JUNE 1941 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Vought SB2U Vindicator was known as the Chesapeake in Royal Navy service AL912

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2021)

VOUGHT CHESAPEAKE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





Chesapeake

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Vought SB2U Vindicator was known as the Chesapeake in Royal Navy service AL912



The British didn't like the Chesapeake. On testing it was found that it was underpowered, had below-average performance and poor handling characteristics and its take-off run was considered overly long, which negated its use aboard British carriers. The intake on the right hand side of the nose ahead of the cockpit interfered with the view forward during taxiing and landing. Its only virtue, the British thought, was its 1,170-mile range. This might be AL213 (one digit out?) that underwent official trials at Boscombe Down after the first example evaluated, AL909 suffered an accident.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo French Plane of Marine 1940 Top !!! | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo French Plane of Marine 1940 Top !!! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


V-156F-3 Export version for the French Navy, 40 built.














G962 Frankreich erbeutete US USA North American NA-64 Flugzeuge Beute airplane | eBay


Entdecken Sie G962 Frankreich erbeutete US USA North American NA-64 Flugzeuge Beute airplane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2022)

Vought SB2U Vindicator was known as the Chesapeake in Royal Navy














Orig. Foto Soldaten mit englische franz. Beute Flugzeug Wrack in Frankreich 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Soldaten mit englische franz. Beute Flugzeug Wrack in Frankreich 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## OldGeezer (Jun 26, 2022)

Vindicators are one of my favorite things to colorize. B&W photos just seem to spring to life when put into color.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 26, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## OldGeezer (Jun 26, 2022)

Months after I did the one above, I found another photo from the other side. So today I decided to do something with it, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobolex (Aug 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Vought SB2U Vindicator was known as the Chesapeake in Royal Navy


This seems to be a picture of a French V-156F damaged and captured by the Italians (if I identify the uniforms correctly). The V-156F were engaged both against the Germans (Northern front) and the Italians (Southern front), but did not fare much better than one would expect from their near-obsolete status.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2022)

Deck edge elevator USS Wasp














Vought SB2U-2 Vindicator deck edge elevator USS Wasp 8x10 Photo WWII 833 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vought SB2U-2 Vindicator deck edge elevator USS Wasp 8x10 Photo WWII 833 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2022)

Vought SB2U Vindicator was known as the Chesapeake in Royal Navy service AL924 




















R.A.F: VOUGHT V-156B-1 CHESAPEAKE I B&W PHOTO W/ NOTES | eBay


VOUGHT V-156B-1 CHESAPEAKE I. B&W PHOTO W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2022)

UK 1942, Vought Vindicator and Devastators taken in April 1942 when US Navy contingent was based at RNAS Hatston a.k.a. HMS Sparrowhawk, Orkney. Fascinating photos of early USN presence in wartime Britain. 














Set of 3 WW2 photos of US Navy aircraft in UK 1942, Vought Vindicator etc | eBay


Set of 3 WW2 photos of US Navy aircraft in UK 1942, Vought Vindicator and Devastators taken in April 1942 when US Navy contingent was based at RNAS Hatston a.k.a. HMS Sparrowhawk, Orkney.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2022)




----------

